# Opening a bank account



## missb87 (Jul 10, 2012)

Im in SA on a visitors visa at the moment until my spousal/life partner visa is processed. I understand I can't work on these visas but I'm sure I read on here that you can still open a bank account without working. Could anyone give me any advice on this? Seems everywhere else in told you can't. Thanks


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

missb87 said:


> Im in SA on a visitors visa at the moment until my spousal/life partner visa is processed. I understand I can't work on these visas but I'm sure I read on here that you can still open a bank account without working. Could anyone give me any advice on this? Seems everywhere else in told you can't. Thanks


Hi Missb87,

I opened a bank account with Nedbank first I had student visa. Then I had life partner visa. It's not a problem at all to open an account with Nedbank. Bring your passport which will have your visa in it. Also bring something that has your address.


----------



## climbingmike (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi Missb87,

It seems to be dependant on the Bank. I tried Standard and FNB and could not open an account with out a SA ID book. I have a spouse visa. FNB opened an account in my wife's name and me as a secondary user. I have my own card and can access it like it was mine.

Hope this helps
Mike


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

The opening of an account is not a problem provided you can provide proof of residency, either a utility bill in your name, or a utility bill in the name of your landlord with a letter confirming your addressfrom the landlord. Operation locally is not a problem.
Should you ever move back to another country, you will have to 'emmigrate financially',which means you notify the SA Reserve bank that you are emmigrating and contacts SARS to settle all SARS obligations. The account will then become blocked (you cannot deposit or withdraw money locally anymore) allowing you to transfer the money in the account overseas. This is VERY imporant if you have an RSA pension that will mature after you move back to another country, otherwise it can become a very long winded process. You must also save all the documentation of your financial emmigration.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

FNB would not let my husband open an account without an ID number. 
Absa let him do so with his visa. 

And here's a bit of advice - don't move all of your money into south africa. Keep what you make in SA - in SA - but if you have foreign resources - don't bother bringing them over. It can be very difficult getting your money out.


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

MissGlobal said:


> FNB would not let my husband open an account without an ID number.
> Absa let him do so with his visa.
> 
> And here's a bit of advice - don't move all of your money into south africa. Keep what you make in SA - in SA - but if you have foreign resources - don't bother bringing them over. It can be very difficult getting your money out.


whereas I agree not to take all your money to South Africa, take note of the following which I have carefully checked with a very good Absa representative in international banking.
When you bring money into Siuth Africa, make sure you do it in a way that leaves a clear paper trail(e.g. international transfer) so you can prove how much you brought in as you will be allowed to take out the same amount with reasonable(???) profit. You might still get a hit because of exchange rate as it seems the Rand is continually weakening against the dollar.

\be sure to keep all documentation of transfers.

Note that Absa will open a bank account with your passport as ID and a utility bill(or a utility bill of the person you are staying with and a letter from the person stating you are living there). This worked for me. You will immediately get a cash card.


----------

